
Encrypt/decrypt text or files online. Best tool I have found – JIXXIT.com - ericdolson
http://jixxit.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
gus_massa
Is this your site, or you only found it?

~~~
brudgers
Perhaps "found" refers to "the tool for the job" rather than connoting
something in the vein of Product Hunt or Medium or PR News wire.

That is it advice regarding a solution to a particular problem related to
cryptographically securing content than those related to growth hacking.

------
splix
Yeah, you posted it 2 years ago also. Doesn't look like "you have found" it

